# Winter Burnof 2007



## Captain Morgan (Feb 19, 2007)

congrats Dude!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 19, 2007)

Good work Dude!!!!!  How could you be out of WRO????  I'm hearing really good reviews about the Bold on ribs, I guess you proved it again!  I'm gonna have to give the WRB a try on ribs next!


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 19, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Winter Burnoff 2007 held in Des Plaines IL is over. It was a one day contest where we cooked sausage, chicken & ribs. 18 total teams.
> I'm happy to say that Wolfe Rub Bold & the Dude got a 3rd place call in ribs.    I was out of Wolfe Rub Origional    so I figured WRB is better than no WR at all!
> 
> We got some pics. I'll try to get them up a little later.



WOW Congrats on placing 3rd in ribs, paost them pics would love to see em.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 19, 2007)

BFD...that 3rd in ribs is a BFD!!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 19, 2007)

congrats nice job.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations BFD, I guess it always pays to go Bold!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 19, 2007)

Great job BFD!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks great Steve!
Congrats on the call!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice job BFD!!


----------

